
Contributing to Go with go-critic - cristaloleg
https://medium.com/@olegkovalov/contributing-to-go-with-go-critic-88a25e162bf6
======
quasilyte
Planning to use this secret weapon on the next Go contributors workshop in
Russia. :)

